# Yellow Fever



## pvang (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know where to post this question, so hopefully this is the appropriate place to post it. Does anybody know of any reasons why a toddler would receive a yellow fever vaccination? (Besides for travelling). Yellow fever vaccine was billed and the medical records I have don't show any indications that yellow fever vaccination was administered or was there any significant signs/symptoms for it. In the records, the lists of vaccinations were DTaP, IPV, MMR, and Varicella. No further info given on the yellow fever. Thoughts? 

Thanks!

-Pa Tang


----------



## bericson (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like an error up the line to me.


----------



## mitchellde (May 10, 2010)

I agree this looks like a coding or posting error.  If it is not documented then the child did not receive it is the logic we must go by therefor if it was submitted to the carrier then you should submit a corrected claim.


----------



## pvang (May 10, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to both Bericson and Mitchellde for your responses. 

I feel the exact same way--if it wasn't documented it didn't happen. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

